# ALICANTE Spain Whats happening with the weather?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

See Image from the Weather Website.

What is the "Coastal Event"?

http://uk.weather.com/weather/today/SPXX0008:1:SP


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

The Spanish weather website El Tiempo (which we find to be very accurate) is forecasting fairly strong winds for Alicante city (I assume you meant the city rather than the whole province) tonight into tomorrow morning, but nothing else out of the ordinary weather-wise.

http://www.eltiempo.es/alicante.html

Here in Orba (about 50 miles north of Alicante) it's strong and gusty winds tonight, but clear skies.

So the "possible disruption due to coastal event" warning remains a mystery to me.


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

http://www.passageweather.com/maps/westmed/wind/015.png


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Is that where you live Nomad?

TM


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Another forecast, this time WindGURU

http://www.windguru.cz/int/index.php?sc=13488&sty=m_spot


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Eltiempo, which I agree is a great site, shows an aviso for a tidal event: http://www.eltiempo.es/en-provincia-alicante/avisos/

Possibly a spring tide combined with the wind. That can cause problems. more so if the pressure is low too. There is a low nearby: http://www.eltiempo.es/presion/

Just a spring tide I guess, Alan.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Now here's me thinking there were no tides on the med side..

ray


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Looks like an off-shore wind to me.

Maybe the wind and moon will combine to empty the Med? 

:wink:


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We are at Guardamar, 20 mins south of Alicante, it is a bit cold first thing & at night, but 18 degrees in the day, you can still sit in your shorts & t shirts for a few hours, I don't think I would be doing that at home !!!!

Cavaqueen


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The tidal range is not great due to the funnel effect at the entrance but there are tides in the Med.

This explains the effect of air pressure on tides: http://weather.mailasail.com/Franks-Weather/Pressure-And-Tides

Alan.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

cavaqueen said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We are at Guardamar, 20 mins south of Alicante, it is a bit cold first thing & at night, but 18 degrees in the day, you can still sit in your shorts & t shirts for a few hours, I don't think I would be doing that at home !!!!
> 
> Cavaqueen


Very much the same here in Benidorm.. had shorts and T shirt every day but you need a coat in the evening.. Think we had 17/18 yesterday...


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Today's tides- for fishermen- Alicante:

http://www.tides4fishing.com/es/alicante/alicante

No mention of anything extraordinary but there has been awful weather around the Med. according to the news.

G


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-24996292 shows what happened not to far away. The video is interesting.

Brian


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

cavaqueen said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We are at Guardamar, 20 mins south of Alicante, it is a bit cold first thing & at night, but 18 degrees in the day, you can still sit in your shorts & t shirts for a few hours, I don't think I would be doing that at home !!!!
> 
> Cavaqueen


Or if you were Spanish.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

tonka said:


> cavaqueen said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there,
> ...


Might warm up soon.

TM


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

erneboy said:


> The tidal range is not great due to the funnel effect at the entrance but there are tides in the Med.
> 
> This explains the effect of air pressure on tides: http://weather.mailasail.com/Franks-Weather/Pressure-And-Tides
> 
> Alan.


Now now Allan don't try to teach your grandma to suck eggs, I am RYA Offshore qualified and used to teach navigation for the RYA..

Wriggle all you want... :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Then you should have known Ray, it was mentioned on the RYA courses I did, admittedly as something barely worth considering, Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Looks nice for a Sunday morning ride on my bike or a Bar Crawl!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*snow & Ice*

Looks like you may get some snow and ice!

TM


----------



## gavinskii (Dec 31, 2012)

Friends in Denia reported very cold weather, strong winds and hail 8O


----------



## Cervantes (Aug 26, 2013)

It's been really cold here for the last five nights, but no snow yet!
It was cold enough to cover the road in hail on Friday in El Campello in Alicante

__
https://flic.kr/p/hYw9cv


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Windy n' wet today but improving as the week goes on here,
http://www.eltiempo.es/calpe.html


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I see it is rough from the Javea and Denia Webcams

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

and another of the Cloud and Snow on Montgo.

TM


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

BIG storms here and torrential rain last night, and extremely windy.

Plus, it's gonna stay damn cold for the next week ahead:
http://www.eltiempo.es/orba.html

Winter's arrived!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I see. So, let's get this right. All you lot who've spent the last umpteen weeks selling the Spanish winter delights to us are now going to leave us alone to the sunny, mild, dry weather we are currently enjoying in UK ?

I'll be cancelling the ferry tickets at this rate.

G


----------



## Cervantes (Aug 26, 2013)

Here it comes!


----------

